# Help re: new HD channels and customer service



## DaveInPhilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry I know there is already a long thread on this topic. 

I just upgraded my package so that I can get Fox Soccer Channel. The website said it was available in HD, but I don't get it in HD. I called Customer Service and after 45 minutes of trouble shooting the rep came to the conclusion that my receiver was defective and he is sending me a new one. 

Then I popped over here and I see that the problem might be due to my satellite dishes. 

My system was installed about 4 years ago. I'm in Philadelphia (19119) and I get satellites 110, 119 and 61.5. From what I have read here, that means that I don't get the correct satellite to receive the newer HD channels. So I called Customer Service back and the guy again tells me that I should be able to get all the HD content with the three satellites that I get now, and that I don't need another dish, and he again said that I needed a new receiver. 

Does this make sense? Am I simply losing my mind? Will I ever be able to watch my FSC in High Definition? The world may never know...(but I am hoping you guys might be able to shed some light on it for me.)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You have a "mixed arc" install. 110 and 119 are Western Arc sats, and 61.5 is (as of 18 months ago) an Eastern Arc sat. The HD additions a couple of months ago exceeded the capacity of 61.5, so mixed arc installs can't get those channels.

Dish is in the process of separating DMAs onto one Arc or the other, but due to satellite capacity & configurations, there are some areas that are kind of screwed right now.

What you need to do is find out where your HD locals come from. If 129, then you need to have your 61.5 dish repointed (and possibly relocated) to 129. Yes, this will be difficult due to the low angle. If 61.5, then you need to be converted to Eastern Arc, which means a 1000.4 dish and all MPEG4-capable receivers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> You have a "mixed arc" install. 110 and 119 are Western Arc sats, and 61.5 is (as of 18 months ago) an Eastern Arc sat. The HD additions a couple of months ago exceeded the capacity of 61.5, so mixed arc installs can't get those channels.
> 
> Dish is in the process of separating DMAs onto one Arc or the other, but due to satellite capacity & configurations, there are some areas that are kind of screwed right now.
> 
> What you need to do is find out where your HD locals come from. If 129, then you need to have your 61.5 dish repointed (and possibly relocated) to 129. Yes, this will be difficult due to the low angle. If 61.5, then you need to be converted to Eastern Arc, which means a 1000.4 dish and all MPEG4-capable receivers.


Philly is an Eastern Arc DMA. He needs a 1000.4 or another wing to pick up 129 or 72.

I just converted to a 1000.4 since I already had all MPEG-4.

Edit: Looked it up and confirmed, FSC HD is on 72.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So I guess my next question is: can two separate Customer Service Reps really not understand that reason I can't get these specific channels has to do with the satellites I receive as opposed to my actual receiver? 

I understand that the first guy might have missed it, but I actually asked the second guy specifically if I am getting the right satellites and he told me that I was. 

Honestly, I haven't had to deal with CSR since I started with Dish way back when, but I always thought they were supposed to be pretty good. No?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not really, more people learn what they need on sites like this and then have to convince csr as far as what they don't know.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DaveInPhilly said:


> So I guess my next question is: can two separate Customer Service Reps really not understand that reason I can't get these specific channels has to do with the satellites I receive as opposed to my actual receiver?
> 
> I understand that the first guy might have missed it, but I actually asked the second guy specifically if I am getting the right satellites and he told me that I was.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't had to deal with CSR since I started with Dish way back when, but I always thought they were supposed to be pretty good. No?


:welcome_s

Actually, only if you get to technical support are you likely to find someone who understands, and then not always.

As you may or may not have read in other threads, the term here is "CSR roulette" which you have to "play" until you get to someone who knows something.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, I called them back and again told the guy that according to what I read here, I am not getting the right satellites to get some HD content. The guy didn't know off the top of his head, but he put me on hold and confirmed that I needed to get satellite 129, which I currently do not get. He offered to upgrade me but said that I have to sign a contract for 24 mos. which I don't want to do. 

How realistic of an undertaking would it be for me to try to do it myself? Can I even get the necessary hardware online?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Is there an option of just paying Dish to upgrade and bypass the commitment?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Call or chat in and ask about doing an Eastern Arc upgrade for $95, $15 if you have the Service Plan, if you have all HD receivers. If you have any SD equipment, you'd need to do the Whole Home UPgrade, which is totally free for equipment (like-for-like) and installation but requires a new commitment.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The rep I spoke with told me that I would need a "Whole Home Upgrade" because I have a SD receiver upstairs. That would require another 2 year commitment. He didn't mention anything about the "Eastern Arc Upgrade" - do you know, I were to do that would I completely loose my SD receiver or just certain channels? 

When I asked if could just pay out right for the upgrade he told me that I couldn't if I wanted to go through Dish, but I could call a local installer and find out if they could do it for me.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You might ask if there's an option for a combined Eastern Arc swap and DIU, but, with the WHUP listed, probably is not an option now.

And, either way, the SD box becomes a doorstop unless replaced.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Since Philly is an EA market, you need not only a 1000.4 dish, but all MPEG4 (ViP-series/HD) receivers. Your SD/MPEG2-only receiver is useless on EA. And because your receiver needs to be replaced, there is a commitment (but otherwise no extra charge).

Having said that, it is *possible* that your problem will be solved by Dish automatically (I don't know this for certain, by any means). A new sat, Echostar 15, was just launched that is going to 61.5 to replace E3, an old, rapidly dying sat. Since E3 has several dead transponders, E15 will be able to re-add that capacity. Dish may then mirror those missing HD channels on 61.5, solving your mixed-arc issue. Then again, they may not. But if you are concerned about the upgrade costs or commitment, you may want to hold off a month or so and see what happens with E15.


----------

